# Smallest Circulation pump



## whitey (30 Oct 2009)

Hi all.

I need possibly smallest circulation pump. Could you give me some advice/links. please? Thanks in advance.


----------



## aaronnorth (30 Oct 2009)

what size tank is it for?

it is reccomended you aim for 10x turnover as a minimum.


----------



## whitey (30 Oct 2009)

its for 112L


----------



## SKP1995 (30 Oct 2009)

Hydor koralia nano is pretty small and gives 900lph, I use a koralia 1 (next model up, giving 1500lph) with a tetratec ex1200 in a 120l tank and it gives excellent circulation.


----------



## Stu Worrall (30 Oct 2009)

do you mean smallest in size or smallest in flow, ie litres per hour?


----------



## whitey (30 Oct 2009)

smallest per size
don't want to stick ugly big black egg in font of tank


----------



## Themuleous (30 Oct 2009)

Could you find a way of having the pump outside the tank?  I.e. in the cabinet?  I've got an eheim compact +3000 running a 'closed loop' on my 4ft, you just need some tubing and spare intake and outtake, both of which in my case are glass  It sucks in water and pump sit back out again around the tank , works a treat.

Sam


----------



## whitey (2 Nov 2009)

that will be the best option, but the eheim +3000 is bloooody expensive Â£50(!) is there any similar pump around Â£20?
Cheers


----------



## Stu Worrall (2 Nov 2009)

id go with a koralia nano for around that price


----------



## AdAndrews (2 Nov 2009)

whitey said:
			
		

> that will be the best option, but the eheim +3000 is bloooody expensive Â£50(!) is there any similar pump around Â£20?
> Cheers




Ive tried to find one for myself before now, that, like the eheim allows for 2 tubes to be attatched, all i seem to find is the one for the outflow, and not an intake.
I think im going with the koralia nano powerhead for my 35litre.

Adam


----------



## Nick16 (2 Nov 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> whitey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


on the smaller models (compact) like the 1000 the intake is a small grill so you cant add tubing on, whereas the outtake is fine to fit 16mm tubing on i believe. The bigger models such as the 3000 does away with the intake grill i believe.


----------



## Themuleous (3 Nov 2009)

I only mentioned the +3000 as thats what I used, wasn't suggesting that you get one!  Dare say it be ridiculously powerful on your tank too! :lol

I use one of these for water changes and has both an intake and outlet, so you can attach tubing 

http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/catalo ... -pumps.asp

Sam


----------



## AdAndrews (6 Nov 2009)

I have just purchased a hydor seltz L30, they are suitable for the job, quiet, reasonably prices and can be turned down from what i hear...


----------



## Gill (6 Nov 2009)

Have you had a look at the Pumps used in Indoor water features, they are the smallest i know of.

http://www.chrystella.co.uk/Eden107L-with-Light.html


----------



## AdAndrews (6 Nov 2009)

Gill said:
			
		

> Have you had a look at the Pumps used in Indoor water features, they are the smallest i know of.
> 
> http://www.chrystella.co.uk/Eden107L-with-Light.html



yes, but Gill, these pumps do not have an intake via hose do they....?


----------



## Gill (7 Nov 2009)

Sadly No, they don't. 
I might use one of the ones i have from a fountain, for the pico comp for circulation


----------



## jonnyjr (7 Nov 2009)

This is the smallest one i could find that can be used externally when I was looking for one for a marine tank.

http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/ ... p-422.html


----------

